# Unable to find driver for this platform



## bmw328 (Oct 20, 2012)

Please Help: My iBook g3 4.3 is displaying this message, Unable to find driver for this platform: PowerBook4,3".


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please don't post in the middle of someone else's thread, you need to start your own.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When is it displaying this message? What is it you are doing?


----------



## bmw328 (Oct 20, 2012)

sinclair_tm said:


> When is it displaying this message? What is it you are doing?


----------



## bmw328 (Oct 20, 2012)

@ start- its displays unable to finder drive for this platform iBook4,3


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a disk in the optical drive? Where did the hard drive that is in it come from? How was the OS installed? What OS is it? Which G3 iBook is it; CPU speed, screen size, and color of case? iBook4,3 was used for more than one.


----------



## bmw328 (Oct 20, 2012)

bmw328 said:


> @ start- its displays unable to finder drive for this platform iBook4,3
> Apple PowerBook 4,3 4.6 , white


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Again, there were 9 iBooks with the Powerbook 4,3 identifier. We need much more information on the iBook, the OS running on it, and what you were doing when it started acting this way.


----------

